# Burton AK 2L Shelter Jacket



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Doesn't really mater how the outer layer is, just as long as its your typical nylon or polyester, lots of companies are trying to innovate and doing different textures or weaves for the nylon outer part of the shell. It won't effect the waterproofing. GoreTex is mostly to do with how the layers are put together.

As for water soaking into the outer layer. the outer layer is treated with something called DWR. This finish eventually wears off but it can be redone using a spray.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

Because the jacket is GoreTex, it is designed to be washed. Goretex works best when it is clean. I have a jacket with a similar shell fabric, the DWR Coating is restored when i put my jacket in the dryer. Water just beads right off. But, this isn't what makes the jacket waterproof. The Goretex is a membrane that is usually bonded to the backside of the outer fabric, this is what actually keeps the water out.

Most other jackets are not designed to be washed regularly in the washing machine. I wear my jacket for any type of weather. It works great. The AK stuff is very high quality, and does what it is meant to do very well.


----------



## TXBDan (Feb 16, 2010)

Actually, this jacket isn't in their [ak] line, but its gore-tex. I wonder what that means.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Yup, not AK, but similar in specs. Like you said, just not quite as minimalistic and lightweight. Should make a great coat year round. Do it.


----------

